# BOMBA rice is the..well..bomb?



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 20, 2017)

had friends over last night..they showed up from Denver looking for good weather. nope..spirit crushing rain right now.

so we cooked in.

dug deep against my Chinese roots and resisted all the snarky comments flying around in my head about a $10.99 2.2lb bag of rice . i'm sold!! it is the gold standard for a paella rice..great final grain texture and it crusted great on my pan.
oh, i am never buying a paella pan. i did great with my 12" alclad skillet. (on my stovetop). i am not against putting that pan on a charcoal grill. 

i'll try to post up a pic tonight. no photobucket here at work allowed. finally got to use some saffron my stepdad left me in his will. haha..love that man!!


----------



## bkultra (Jan 20, 2017)

It can also absorb three times its weight. I use it all the time in paella, not easy to find so I'm forced to order online.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 20, 2017)

Boom we're you able to form the socrat at then end of cooking. For me that's what paella is all about. I use bomba too.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 20, 2017)

I always pretend I'm doing my family a favor by eating the part with the burnt bottom :biggrin:


----------



## Lukas (Jan 20, 2017)

A lot of people in Valencia prefer the Senia variety, although it is a little less resistant to over-cooking, it should be cheaper too. As a general rule if the package says "denominación de origen Valencia" and does not specify that it is the BAmoba variety, it should be Senia


----------



## Ucmd (Jan 24, 2017)

Made paella last night. Bomba, soffritto with tomatos, browned off chicken thighs, chorizo, layered Up with verges and seafood and finished in oven. The crusty rice was great . Really absorbed so much stock and water. Saffron made a real difference.


----------



## DDPslice (Jan 24, 2017)

is there a good online retailer to purchase said bombass rice?


----------



## bkultra (Jan 24, 2017)

DDPslice said:


> is there a good online retailer to purchase said bombass rice?



It's about $12 a kilo on Amazon, slightly cheaper if you get the two pack 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0046CERZ2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## chinacats (Jan 24, 2017)

Ebay has it pretty cheap as well...$11 and change w/ free shipping for a k though it is a different brand than that mentioned by BK.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Matiz-V...894592?hash=item25cb238cc0:g:9lQAAOSwOtdYUoJ1


----------



## rickbern (Jan 25, 2017)

https://www.despanabrandfoods.com/product-tag/bomba/

I used to live around the corner from this store, it's great. 

While you're at it, get the xvi 16 year old sherry vinegar made from Pedro Jimenez. Best 20 bucks you'll spend.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 26, 2017)

Ok so I want to take a stab at paella. Do I need a dedicated pan or will a well seasoned lodge do the trick? If not please suggest a decent pan for a home cook. Thanks folks.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 26, 2017)

A paella pan is nice but certainly not necessary. Just remember that you will be cooking something acidic for a long time, so you might lose some seasoning on your pan. A traditional carbon steel paella pan is very cheap though.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 26, 2017)

Good point on acid. Any recommendations on a pan? I'd prefer good cookware as I am fortunate to be at a point in my career where I can spend a little more on my passions.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 26, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Good point on acid. Any recommendations on a pan? I'd prefer good cookware as I am fortunate to be at a point in my career where I can spend a little more on my passions.



I hear you and completely understand, but this is not a place where you want high end or fancy. You want cheap and traditional

http://www.spanishtable.com/category/acero.html


----------



## guari (Jan 26, 2017)

bkultra said:


> I hear you and completely understand, but this is not a place where you want high end or fancy. You want cheap and traditional
> 
> http://www.spanishtable.com/category/acero.html



+1

Yes, cheap and traditional does Paella. 

And avoid any Jamie Oliver's recipe with chorizo!


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 26, 2017)

guari said:


> +1
> 
> Yes, cheap and traditional does Paella.
> 
> And avoid any Jamie Oliver's recipe with chorizo!



I tend to avoid Jamie.Oliver recipes in general....haven't had good results with a few.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 29, 2017)

i'm no paella pro. quite the opposite. but i love the versatility and variables of the dish. i focus on getting it right and less the ingredients...

here is the pic i owe you guys.


----------



## Artichoke (Jan 29, 2017)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i'm no paella pro. quite the opposite. but i love the versatility and variables of the dish. i focus on getting it right and less the ingredients...
> 
> here is the pic i owe you guys.



...jumps in car...


----------



## Reede (Jan 30, 2017)

http://www.worldmarket.com/product/15-inch-paella-pan.do?&from=Search

I've got this one from World Market. Carbon steel, works nicely.


----------



## DDPslice (Jan 30, 2017)

"I'm no paella pro"....understatement of the year.


----------



## guari (Jan 30, 2017)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i'm no paella pro. quite the opposite. but i love the versatility and variables of the dish. i focus on getting it right and less the ingredients...
> 
> here is the pic i owe you guys.



Looks so Yummy!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 2, 2017)

Lukas said:


> A lot of people in Valencia prefer the Senia variety, although it is a little less resistant to over-cooking, it should be cheaper too. As a general rule if the package says "denominación de origen Valencia" and does not specify that it is the BAmoba variety, it should be Senia



thanks for this. i think i found some.


----------



## panda (Feb 2, 2017)

Fry the rice in rendered chorizo fat before adding beer and stock. &#128523;


----------

